# Hartville Pure Air Dust Collection System any good?



## MichiganMatt (May 6, 2014)

I have an opportunity to buy one of these off of craigslist for $50, which seems like a steal to me, but I don't know a thing about this brand and I can't find much online about it, either. Anyone know anything about them? Anything I should look out for buying used?
Thanks!


----------



## MichiganMatt (May 6, 2014)

Here's what it looks like…


----------

